# Does librax cause GERD?



## Trink (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi--I'm new to this board. I have been using librax for almost 11 years, and it has worked great for me. I also have asthma that does not respond well to asthma meds, so my allergist thought I might have asymptomatic GERD, which can make asthma worse. He gave me protonix, which made me very sick. I stopped it right away. (Didn't help the breathing problems either.) I had never had GERD symptoms before taking it, but I have heartburn every day since November. I have seen some sites online that say librax may worsen asthma and that it may cause GERD. Does anyone know about this? Thanks for any help you can provide. I'm worried...Trink


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Librium, the sedative ingredient in Librax, is on my list of medications that cause or worsen GERD. (List is from Appendix C of "How to Stop Heartburn" by Anil Minocha and Christine Adamec) Most of the anti-spasmodics such as Bentyl, Levsin, NuLev, Donnatel etc. are also on this list. I also see the antiasthmatic medications Slo-Pyllin, Uniphyl, Theo-Dur, and Slobid listed. Hope this helps!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Why would LIbrax cause or aggravate Gerd ?Does in decrease the LES muscle, allowing more acid to creep up ?I'm on Prilosec, twice a day, but having acid in my throat, that I can feel during the am and during the day. This concerns me since I have Barretts Esophagitis, a result of long standing Gerd. I take the Librax for the IBS, and Prilosec for the Gerd. Are they contradicting each other ??


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Found this on a gastro website.....about Librax....It can affect the acid reflux, by lowering the strength of the les muscle,allowing acid to come up, that explains when I take more than 2 librax a day, I have more acid up in my throat at times, but I need it for my IBS stomach problems. Prescription medications - check with the physician regarding side effects of prescription drugs. Some drugs actually lower the strength of the LES muscle. These include anti-spasmotics (Levsin,Librax,Bentyl, calcium channel blocks (Procardia, Cardizem, Calan, Isoptin), anti-depressants (Elavil, Doxepia) and others.


----------

